# Lisa - by Youngfeeder132 (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 1, 2007)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ - An 18-year-old discovers the joys of eating while trying to attract an FA classmate to be her boyfriend

*Lisa
by Youngfeeder132*​
Lisa was a typical eighteen-year old girl - tall, petite, with long brown hair. She didn't work out often, but usually tried to eat small portions to keep her figure. But one fateful night, she discovered a whole new realm of fun when it came to eating; not her usual half a chicken breast and a few carrots, either, but full-out eating for the purpose of eating. 

That night, she ate her usual supper, but when dessert was served, Lisa realized she actually did want some. She took a small slice of chocolate cake and ate it up. Then another. And she soon realized she had eaten five slices of cake! The rest of the family didn’t seem to notice, or at least didn’t acknowledge Lisa’s new gluttony. They each finished their small slices and left the table. Lisa, however, did not. She continued to eat, not really knowing why or really wanting to continue, as by this time she was getting quite full.

After eight large slices, Lisa had eaten the entire cake! And yet, though her full tummy was sloshing and groaning after the biggest dessert in her young life, she didn’t feel done. Full, yes, but not done. Lisa simply shrugged it off and slowly walked upstairs, cradling her belly. She went up the stairs carefully, because her tummy was very full of chocolate cake. Taut and round, it groaned and moaned at the slightest movement. She eventually made it into her bedroom and carefully sat down.

"I don't (hic) feel so good..." she groaned, and lay back on her pillow. It wasn't long before the stuffed girl began to drift off to sleep, her round tummy digesting her cake.

After only a few hours, Lisa awoke with a start. She couldn't figure out why she had awakened, because the house was dark and silent. There wasn't even any wind outside. She lay back again and attempted to fall back asleep, but found she simply couldn't. For some reason, Lisa felt hungry. She still felt so full, but...hungry. In some part of her mind, she knew her full tummy had more room, and it needed to be completely full. She got up and tiptoed downstairs.

(continued in post 4 of this thread)


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 1, 2007)

Okay, I thought this part was longer. :blink: Buuuut...more to come!


----------



## mikael (Nov 2, 2007)

you're off to a good start. i'm looking forward to some more!


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 2, 2007)

Wandering into the kitchen, Lisa clicked on the light and, without really knowing why, began to methodically search the cupboards and the fridge. She selected everything delicious: cookies, cake, candy, pop, and a large pan of fudge that her mother had made for the bake sale. She gathered all these treasures into her arms and headed upstairs.

Back in her room, Lisa laid all her desserts out on her bed. She then selected a bag of chips and began to chow down, shoving handfuls in her mouth at a time. They were so delicious! She had never eaten anything good like this in her life, and really appreciated this chance. Bag after bag, box after box disappeared into her open mouth. Lisa paused for a break, chugging a can of pop. She belched, placing a hand on her round belly. She continued eating beyond a point of fullness she had never even thought existed!

With a deep breath, Lisa began on the pan of fudge. Her mother had outdone herself this time; this pan was filled with the best thing Lisa had ever tasted. Piece by piece, she ate her way through. Quite a few times, she stopped and didn’t think she would be able to continue, but she always managed to go on, her face and shirt becoming smeared with chocolate. Lisa gave up on manners and simply scooped handfuls of chocolate directly into her mouth. When she finished, she sat there on the edge of her bed for a few minutes, breathing slowly and hoping she didn’t explode. She knew it was impossible to really explode from overeating, but for the first time, it actually seemed to be a possibility. 

Lisa awoke with a start. She had fallen asleep after her binge without realizing it. She quickly assessed the damage - wrappers everywhere, belly still full.

“Great…” she sighed. “I can’t tell Mom about this! So, it’s breakfast as usual.”

She cleaned up her trash from the night before and got dressed, putting on some loose sweats to camouflage her still-swollen tummy, and went downstairs.

Lisa sat down at the table and took her usual bowl of cereal. It probably wouldn’t look good to stuff herself at breakfast, too…

(continued in post 6 of this thread)


----------



## klosterblocked (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh wow, if you keep writing like this this'll become popular fast.


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 4, 2007)

Even that little bowl of cereal had managed to push Lisa over the edge, into full-out tummy ache. Her mother hadnt noticed her belly, thankfully, but she was pretty sure her friends at school would. She sighed and got into her car to head off to school. This would be a fun day. But maybe, when she got home, she could pig out again! Plus, it was Friday, and Monday was a holiday, so she had three whole days to eat-as long as she could find a way to do it without her mother getting suspicious.

Weird, she muttered, Ive never done anything like that in my entire life, but now its all I can think about. Oh, well. Just make it through the day without doing that again, and then tonight I can have some real fun with it!

She drove to school and went through a perfectly typical, boring school day. But then, after school, she could swear she saw James, the hottest senior in school, checking her out by her locker. She was in plain sweats and looked fat, yet he really seemed to like it! She started to walk over to him, but he was swallowed up by the crowd rushing to the doors.

What was that all about? Hes never looked at me at all before! I bet he was seeing one of those skinny blondes behind me she decided. But she knew, in the back of her mind, that he was really looking at her. It just seemed so impossible. Lisa shrugged and left for home.

When she arrived, she found no one home. Just a note on the table, which read,

_Hey, Lisa, your father surprised me with a trip to Chicago over the weekend. Well be getting home on Tuesday, so have a fun long weekend! I left some money on the counter for food. Be good - no parties!

Love, Mom_​
Lisa could barely keep herself from jumping around the room with joy. Three days alone, no parents, money for food. This couldnt have happened at a better time! She immediately wanted someone to share the good news with. But was there anyone who would enjoy the pleasure of eating this much and stuffing themselves? Lisa thought maybe her friend Sara, her best friend since kindergarten, would have some fun with it, and maybe they could see where the weekend went. She picked up the phone right away and explained her situation. 

In just a few minutes after some quick parental permission, Sara showed up at Lisas door, although a little confused.

So, whats really going on here? I mean, Im all for a little fun this weekend, but we havent had a sleepover since, like, fifth grade! Sara said as soon as she walked through the door.

Lisa quickly explained her newfound love of eating and the past 24 hours events.

Sara at first seemed hesitant, but then brightened. You know, she announced, I think I like this idea. No more worrying about keeping in shape, and eating what I want, when I want? I could go for that! Lets do it together, starting with this weekend!

The two girls set off for the grocery store to collect all the food they could possibly eat in a weekend, and then some. They grabbed everything yummy off the shelves, from pizza to cake, candy bars, cookies, pop, and ice cream. Lots of ice cream. Popcorn, chips, anything delicious! Lisa had been given more than enough money to pay for all of it, so they headed home to begin feasting, the first planned binge either of them had ever had.

(continued in post 13 of this thread)


----------



## Browniestuff (Nov 4, 2007)

This has rel promise. Great descriptions and character development. This will probably become extremely popular.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 5, 2007)

more,more!! this is great!!


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the support, you guys. This is my first posted story (I wrote it a while ago and am posting it now), and I'm glad you all like it! :blush: Suggestions are needed, b/c I'm fixing this and making it more interesting, so I need some good ideas!!! And plenty of constructive criticism, please!


----------



## Observer (Nov 6, 2007)

Two hopefully constructive thoughts ---

1. To hold real audience interest your segments need to be at least three times longer than they have been. 5-6 typewritten pages in a 12 pt word document is a good minimum - we have room for 8+ in our posts.

2. It also helps if you have other elements than just listing consumption of large quantities of food - develop your characters with dialog, description and plot. Binging with nothing else included gets boring after awhile.

I agree with others that your imagery and pacing draw immediate interest, there is definitely potential here for a very successful story.


----------



## JimP (Nov 11, 2007)

This is a good start, I really like your binge descriptions. Not just random weight gain and numbers like we can find sometimes in stories. Please keep the day by day storyline, nothing worse than a "and one month later she had gained 20 pounds" sentence.


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 11, 2007)

It's probably gonna be a little while until there's more, I'm writing the next part but words refuse to come to my head.:doh: So, I'll get there, it'll just be a couple weeks!


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Nov 23, 2007)

The two girls decided to start off their feasting with some good old-fashioned pigging out. In this way, it would be a lot like the sleepovers they used to have in middle school, but now it took on a slightly different tone, more of stuffing than simply eating for fun. Not that this whole thing wasnt for fun, however. It was just that they now realized some extra padding could work to their advantage.

Lisa could only assume that James had been checking her out because he, well, liked girls with a little more to them. This was the best guess that the two could come up with, and besides, they had heard that some guys liked that kind of thing. Hey, if it meant they could stuff themselves silly and still get boyfriends, Lisa decided she would go for it and really fatten herself up. This Tuesday she would call him up and ask him if her hypothesis was correct (which she was pretty sure it was), and ask him for a date. The results of this upcoming weekend would be only a teaser for him, a preview of the future.

Well, no time like the present! Lets get this going, Im starving! Sara announced. She ran into the kitchen where they had set everything out on the counter. She quickly returned with an armful, consisting of two bags of chips and a couple 2-liters of pop. They flipped on the TV and sat down for some snacking. As they munched, they caught up a little on the past few years. In high school, the two had remained friends, but simply grown apart a little; far from the younger years, over at each others houses every day. 

They reminisced on the days of old, the innocence of their younger days. Lisa, especially, was remembering another instance very similar to today. They were only seven, and wanted to see what it felt like to be fat; a thought that most young children have had. Sara and Lisa, however, wanted to find out for themselves. They were being watched by Saras older brother, who pretty much let them do whatever they wanted.

They had taken all the food they could find in the house (again, very similar to the current situation) and had stockpiled it in Saras room, then they had pigged out as fast as they could. They ate everything within reach. It wasnt long before both little girls were lying on the ground miserably, feeling like they were about to throw up. But they got their wish, because both of them felt the aftermath for days. So, basically, it was a fun time.

Sara, it turned out, was reliving the same incident. All the happy memories came flooding back. Nothing similar had happened since, and neither had thought that it ever would. They had certainly never thought that eleven years later they would be doing the same thing, for essentially the same reason. But now, once they realized what being fat was like, they can have the advantage of boys that like a girl with a little more to her. Never would have predicted that at seven years old!

So, it was time to get serious. Well, actually, it was time to start the feasting. Serious isnt exactly the right word. Honestly, neither of the two had really eaten very much junk food before. Or eaten very much, period. But, enough preparation, lets get down to business.

Sara selected the first course for the evening: chocolate brownies and vanilla ice cream. A heaping bowl was prepared for both, and they each dug in. Bite after bite, they dauntlessly forged on. And onand on. Seven bowls later, Lisa had to unbutton her jeans. Her swollen belly surged out. Lisa sighed gratefully and rubbed her sore tummy.

Sara was in the same boat, it seemed. She was far from stick-thin, yet had the type of body most guys drooled over. The jerks, at least. She was school-famous for her long hair, big boobs, and flat tummy. Add all that on a girl whos nearing six feet tall, and you have the perfect lady for any high school jock. Those were the only boyfriends Sara had ever had, and they only wanted one thing. Yeah, you know what I mean. But when they found out Sara wasnt like that, they left. A lot of the two girls friendship in high school was built on mutual hatred for those boys. But after Sara had a little extra padding, the superficial types would finally leave her alone! Man, this kind of life really had its advantages. Why hadnt they thought of this before?

The second course was a race - an eating race, of course, because physical activity wouldnt be very fun with swollen tummies. Two bags of Dove chocolates were presented and opened.

Mmmm said Sara, I love these things! We bought plenty, right?

Lisa giggled. Yeah, dont worry. We got plenty of everything!

This contest was two-fold. Instead of simply being a shove-it-in-your-mouth kind of contest, the girls had to open the chocolates, then eat them. So, of course, physical quickness came into play. Aaaannnnnd.Go! Lisa began in the lead. Chocolate after chocolate entered her mouth. Sara forged on at a steady pace, while Lisa ate in spurts then stopped to breathe.


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Dec 28, 2008)

_*Author's note*: Let me just apologize for the extreme delay. A lot of things piled up, and this sank to the bottom of my priorities pile. But I think (hope) you'll like it._

“I can’t believe it’s already Monday…” Sara pouted. 

“I know! You have to go home tonight. It sucks. I’ve kinda gotten used to just sitting around here eating what we want, doing whatever we feel like for the past 3 days.” Lisa answered.

But both girls smiled when they remembered what they had achieved over the past weekend. They had bonded again as friends, and learned a new aspect of food that they had never known. That alone made the time completely worth it. And now they had new bodies to show off to the respective boys in their lives!

“So. How about one last time?” Lisa smiled.

The "contest" had turned into a mutual stuffathon, with neither party a clear victor. But the contestants were happy, and fell fast asleep after their last orgy.

*********************************************************

Lisa’s parents walked through the door, walking straight back to the bedroom to drop off their bags. They didn’t even look into the living room at first. But when they did, an interesting sight greeted them. Lisa and Sara were fast asleep on the floor, surrounded by empty boxes, bags, and wrappers.

“What the heck is going on here? Sara, go home to your parents. They’re probably wondering about you. And Lisa, sweetheart, clean up a little! We trusted you to be left home alone, but maybe if this is the mess we’ll find every time…” her mother ranted.

Lisa smiled. It was totally worth it. Her mom would get over this anger pretty quickly. And tomorrow she’d get to show James her new look. After ushering Sara out the door with her belongings and straightening up the living room, she hurried upstairs to choose tomorrow’s outfit.

She ended up with a pair of dark jeans that were tight, but not slutty. It was hard with her newfound butt. Half the time, they wouldn’t even come up past her thighs. The immediate swelling after the weekend hadn’t left her quite yet. The first 3 pairs were discarded in a pile on the floor, to be replaced with larger sizes at some other time. Finally, she found just the right ones. They were low-cut, but didn’t show anything they shouldn’t. The jeans hugged her new curves, but she could still breathe in them. She didn’t want to stagger up to James, unable to walk in super-tight pants. Lisa giggled at the thought. But now to find a top…

Lisa again had to dig through her drawers for quite a while. Everything was too tight, or not tight enough to show off her belly. She suspected that’s what James had been eyeing on Friday. And it was much more impressive now. How could she not flaunt such a beautiful, round tummy? 

But she also had to follow the school dress code (how she longed to wear a belly shirt, so he could really see it in all of its glory! But the school might not appreciate that). Then she found it. A shirt that was tight on top, to glorify her boobs (that were getting even better now). It then had a strip of elastic underneath the chest, allowing loose pleating of the fabric over her tummy. Perfect! It showed off her body without being inappropriate. And someday, this shirt would come in handy to show him just how full she could get.

Monday morning, Lisa awoke and put on her chosen outfit. She then pulled on a hoodie to disguise her figure from her mother. Her parents were already a little suspicious after the chaos that the house had been left in, and she didn’t want to push it just yet. She left the house with no problems, and arrived at school to pull off the sweatshirt. And guess who walked up right at that moment?

James had to admit he was speechless. Lisa must have seen him checking her out on Friday, because she had obviously done this on purpose. He didn’t want her to notice his attention at the time, but it had paid off. He managed to stammer out, 

“Hey…uh, Lisa. So I see you had a fun-I mean, did you have a fun weekend? I did, uh, have fun, I mean.” Wow, he thought. That sounded positively genius. He mentally slapped himself and hoped for the best.

Lisa grinned. James apparently enjoyed her new shape. Yes! 

“Well, yes, I had a great weekend,” she said. “I just sat around the house and watched TV, ate some junk food…”she trailed off as she subtly rubbed her belly.

James was unable to think. It was as though he were reduced to a caveman. He half expected to spout out, “Me likey pretty girl.” 

But he managed to get his thoughts together. He had to know if she really had done this for him. It seemed like she had, but he needed to talk to her alone. 

“So, you maybe wanna go to supper tonight? I’ll buy you dinner if you, uh, wear that outfit,” he said as he blushed. That was pretty courageous to say. He was outright flirting with her and wasn’t even sure if she liked him!

“Of course! I’d love to. I’ll talk to you after school for the details,” Lisa winked. She gathered her books and went off to class. James did the same, practically skipping down the hall. If she was for real, he could test her boundaries tonight at dinner. The day now seemed so long!

The two met up at her locker after school. James was again reduced to stammering. Why was this one girl affecting him like this? He couldn’t figure it out. But that’s why he was taking her to dinner. 

“So, you want to just hang out and get something to eat before a real dinner? I mean, if you have nothing better to do for a few hours. I’ve heard the new ice cream place downtown is pretty good,” he said. 

“Sure. You’re driving?” Lisa answered. They walked off to his car for what would surely be a fun afternoon.

As they pulled into the parking lot of Ichabod’s Ice Cream, Lisa found she couldn’t stop grinning. Here she was on a date with James! All her work was for this day. And he seemed to appreciate her slight gaining. In fact, it looked like he wanted her to do more. Why else would he take her out for ice cream before dinner? Plus, it was one of those fun places where you choose a flavor, then add candy to it! An easy way to sneak in a lot of extra sugar and calories.

They walked in to the shop and threw their bags onto a table. The place was filling up fast with the usual after-school crowd. The other students were filing in, and they all saw James standing in line with Lisa! The gossip began to spread. That would only be the beginning.

James didn’t want to embarrass Lisa by ordering something small. He wanted to encourage her to eat quite a bit, so he’d have to do the same. He chose plain chocolate ice cream, the largest size possible, and then it came time for the mix-ins. He carefully chose everything chocolate. Oreos, brownie pieces, and chocolate syrup were just the beginning. 

When the employee handed him his creation, he almost gasped. It looked delicious. But he’d be pretty full after finishing it. Oh well- he wouldn’t have to gorge himself every time, in order to make Lisa do the same. He was going to come clear with his intentions at dinner, so he could just play along now. He sat down and waited for Lisa to order her ice cream.

She returned, and James was shocked. He thought his was a lot, until he saw hers. She had peanut butter ice cream, the same amount as his chocolate, with what appeared to be every chocolate mix-in possible. Lisa had obviously gotten his hint and taken his approach a step further.

She had to admit she was a little worried about what she had ordered. It looked positively amazing. But it was a lot of junk food for this early in her gaining. Plus, what if he changed his mind? Well, she had ordered it, so she’d better eat it. Lisa took a deep breath and dove in, as did James.

The other students were definitely whispering as they watched both Lisa and James stuff their faces. Both were attempting to wipe their mouths as much as possible, but still ended up with melted ice cream all over their faces. Their eyes met and they both began to giggle. What their classmates must think! But really, neither cared that much. It was a classic movie moment-boy meets girl, and nothing else matters after that initial spark.

About halfway through their respective treats, both began to lose some steam. It was definitely tasty! But each bite was less and less amazing as it continued. Lisa had to sit back and take a breather. Her ice cream was a soup by now, as was James’. But he was simply tipping the bowl and drinking up the mess. Lisa had to laugh, despite how much it hurt her tummy to do so. She realized that was a pretty darn good idea. It would help her finish her task. So she did the same.

They finished at the same moment. Both Lisa and James tossed down their empty bowls onto the table and exchanged a look of amazement. Neither had thought it possible to actually finish the ice cream. They just both wanted to see the other give up first. Plus, they knew it would fuel some rumors to see them together. 

They weren’t stupid, and had seen the obvious looks from the others. But they realized that they honestly didn’t care. In that simple glance, they communicated all of this and understood what they were doing. Lisa was admitting to James (and completely, to herself) that she enjoyed eating like this. And he was letting her know that he wanted that. Even some of the onlookers could see the beauty in this moment.

“So…what’s next?” James asked with a smirk.

“How about we go sit down somewhere and relax?” Lisa panted. Neither of them was really up for much movement at this point. They helped each other up and staggered out the door, into James’ waiting car. Lisa gratefully collapsed into the seat and began to laugh, around a tremendously stuffed belly. James did the same, struggling to buckle his seatbelt. He then pulled out of the parking lot.

They pulled into the city park and picked out a secluded bench half into the forest.

“I’d, uh, wanted to save this for dinner, but I have to talk to you now.” James began.

Lisa gasped. What was he going to do? It sounded like a marriage proposal or something, but she had to laugh at herself for that even crossing her mind. 

“What is it?” she answered, trying to look confused and nonchalant. He was so going to ask her out!

“I guess you’re wondering why I acted the way I did today. Well, the thing is, I like girls like that. As in, girls that can eat. When I saw you on Friday, I knew you were like that. I just wanted to see if you were fun as well. And this afternoon has been, well, amazing. If we have more afternoons like that, um…would you go out with me?” he said. 

James was proud of being able to say all that without blushing (very much) or getting too nervous. It was a lot to admit to a girl he wasn’t sure even liked him. But what happened next erased all his worries.

Lisa couldn’t think of anything to say. He had read her mind! More afternoons like the one they just had? And this guy seemed serious. So, she chose the best plan of action: she jumped into his arms and kissed him right on the mouth.


----------



## Observer (Dec 28, 2008)

bump after edit


----------



## youngfeeder132 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a few other approaches for this one, but I don't think they'll work out. I think this is the end of Lisa. I may someday do a sequel of the relationship, but I'm not sure. But anyway, this is it. Hope everyone liked it!


----------

